# Where can I find black 1/2" plumbing fittings locally?



## AKAmikeross (Nov 5, 2012)

I am looking for some 1/2" black plumbing fittings locally? Anyone know of a place that carries them?

thanks


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

Could always buy white pvc, roughen it up and spray it with krylon fusion black paint available at walmart and other places. Make sure you roughen up the surface though as if its smooth the bond isn't going to last


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

How about these nice ceramic tubes?

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/fres...4-rena-xp3-4-coralife-light-misc-items-54882/


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

got mine from home hardware, they sell it by the foot. black ABS


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

oh sorry i thought that said 1 1/2"


----------



## AKAmikeross (Nov 5, 2012)

I am mainly looking for 1/2" 90's and 45's the rest can be white pvc.


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

oh.. 1/2" try Vancouver Irrigation Supply Ltd., Retail & Wholesale Irrigation Systems & Part Sales Call 604-251-2258


----------

